# Class 1 Div 1 Switch



## jar546 (Sep 19, 2010)

Anyone see anything wrong with this install at a propane filling station pit?

Maybe yes, maybe no...........Hmmmmmmmmmm:


----------



## SBerg (Sep 20, 2010)

No supports, upper seal appears to be acceptable location as boundary and enclosure seal.


----------



## north star (Sep 20, 2010)

*=  =  =  =*

Possibly, not enough pipe threads engaged in to the top of the switch and

in to the top of the explosionproof coupling [  see Article 500.8(E)  ].

*=  =  =  =*


----------



## dcspector (Sep 25, 2010)

North Star that is what I was questioning as well. "Fully engaged" ? I thought the listed union had to be between the seal and enclosure or I may be out in left field.


----------



## peach (Sep 25, 2010)

I have to agree with Greg (what a surprise).. it doesn't look fully engaged.


----------



## north star (Sep 27, 2010)

** * **

Greg,

I could not find [ the article ] where the union was ' required ' to be located

between the seal and the switch, only if it is, ...it is required to be an

"explosion proof" type. Maybe the union in the picture isn't

"explosion-proof" listed!

Looks like the person threading the RMC didn't want to cut & thread any

more pipe, so they stuck the union on the up-side of the seal fitting.

Installing a union closer to the switch; or in the case of the Plumbing

trade, it makes good common sense to install the union closer to the

appliance, or fixture, for easier removal of the appliance, or fixture,

or in this picture [ case ], the switch.

** * **


----------



## jar546 (Sep 27, 2010)

Any resident experts see anything here on this one?  I am not going to post anything in hopes of stimulating some technical conversation with code sections...........................


----------



## Kevin Turner (Sep 27, 2010)

We are still under the 2002 NEC for the code sections I feel need to be addressed.

1)501.4(A)(1)(a) Threaded joints shall be made up with at least five threads fully engaged.

2)501.5(A)(1) Only explosionproof unions,couplings,reducers etc. allowed.

3)501.5(A)(4)Except for listed explosionproofreducers at the conduit seal, there shall be no union, coupling, box, or fitting between the conduit seal and the point at which the conduit leaves thr Division 1 location.

I would like to know how many inspectors are actually inspecting the packing of the seal offs, wire seperation, 5/8'' thickness of compound and if any watch the mixing/pouring of the compound?


----------



## globe trekker (Oct 2, 2010)

I believe that SBerg stated something about supporting of the RMC in this pic.  See Article 344.30

in the `08 NEC  (  i.e. - Where are the conduit supports?  ).

Great pic. and discussion Jeff!

.


----------

